# Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0 // St. Croix Rage



## SMDave (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey all, anybody have any experience with either the Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0 or the St. Croix Rage? Specifically the med/med-hvy casting rods. Both are on sale at my local Dick's Sporting Goods -- I think the Abu Veritas 2.0 is $75.00 for a (IIRC) 7'6" MH and the St. Croix Rage is $100.00 for a (again, IIRC) 7' M. Preliminary searches for reviews online seem to yield really good reviews, but was looking for any input from anyone with real experience with either or both of them.

Thanks! 

-- SMDave


----------



## Johnny (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Dave,
stop by and visit https://www.pierandsurf.com and do the search feature there.
Although it is geared towards the "boatless" crowd - surf fishing is the dominate.
Several members are die hard St.Croix enthusiasts. You might find some good
feedback there.


----------



## -CN- (Nov 23, 2015)

You can't go wrong with either. I have lots of St. Croixs but have been getting away from them as I upgrade to newer stuff lately, and have found cheaper options that feel just as good. Abu being one of them. But I never tried that model.


----------

